# Top 10 Games Bosses.



## tommers (Mar 5, 2012)

I'll start us off with Robo Hitler from Wolfenstein







Dr Robotnik






Bowser






and the freudian nightmare that is gaping dragon...


----------



## Crispy (Mar 5, 2012)

The Spider Demon from Doom.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 5, 2012)

Technically it is not a Hitler robot, it is Hitler in a battlesuit. You realise this when you shoot him enough and the battlesuit falls apart and he is left there in uniform, though still dual-wielding miniguns.

I'm surprised that Hitler's ability to dual-wield miniguns hasn't been in any history textbooks that I've seen. Must be the communist bias in the education system.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 5, 2012)

From Planescape:


----------



## tommers (Mar 5, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Technically it is not a Hitler robot, it is Hitler in a battlesuit. You realise this when you shoot him enough and the battlesuit falls apart and he is left there in uniform, though still dual-wielding miniguns.
> 
> I'm surprised that Hitler's ability to dual-wield miniguns hasn't been in any history textbooks that I've seen. Must be the communist bias in the education system.




Yeah, I couldn't remember whether it was hitler in a battlesuit or hitler's head in a jar on a robot body.  I was hoping it was the second but the first is good enough.   I can remember shooting the suit off so probably just wishful thinking.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 5, 2012)

Sebastian Coe. Oh, and Eugene, from the eponymous lair.


----------



## agricola (Mar 5, 2012)

Not strictly a boss fight, but killing Jolee Bindo and Juhani in KOTOR was very well done, as was the fight with evil Bastila on the Star Forge.


----------



## starfish (Mar 5, 2012)

I think it took me about an hour to finally defeat this bastard in FF7.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 5, 2012)

Red Dragon King from Moraff's World


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 5, 2012)

GLaDOS in Portal 1 was the best boss scene ever by the way. Not actually that hard, but easily the funniest.

Portal 2 also had a pretty good (and harder) boss scene but slightly derivative of the first one.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 5, 2012)

agricola said:


> Not strictly a boss fight, but killing Jolee Bindo and Juhani in KOTOR was very well done, as was the fight with evil Bastila on the Star Forge.


 
Darth Sion in KOTOR2 was also pretty good. He was invincible so you had to RP him to death.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 5, 2012)

Noob Saibot from Mortal Kombat 2 was basically just a faster version of Scorpion (get over here) and the Blue clad ninja. Only he was faster and his hits were proper bar caners


Goro though, what a cunt. The move he had where he would grip you up with his lower pair of arms and beat half your energy bar out with the other. What an arsehole.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 5, 2012)

Turrican used to have good bosses


----------



## Riklet (Mar 5, 2012)

Skies of Arcadia (Ramirez by the way)






Little fucker!


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 5, 2012)

tommers said:


> Dr Robotnik


they renamed him dr eggman


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 5, 2012)

Why?


----------



## FaradayCaged (Mar 6, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Why?


 
He has always been called Eggman. The very first sonic game that was released (in japan) he was referred to as Eggman.

Eggman is just his nick name though and Robotnik is his real name. Both are applicable.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh the screams of "shit...shit...I can't see him" when you first hears "SSSStarrrz"


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Ax^ (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## ExtraRefined (Mar 6, 2012)

Nihilanth, aka the massive foetus, from Half Life 1. Much better than the boss in HL2.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 6, 2012)

Not technically a boss but,


----------



## Yetman (Mar 6, 2012)

Ghosts and Goblins, one of arguably the hardest games ever has a bastard of a boss in that...

After defeating the final boss, but only with the cross weapon (if the player does not have the cross weapon, they will be prompted that it is needed to defeat the boss and restart at the beginning of level 5 and must repeat round 5 and 6 again regardless if the weapon is obtained immediately or not) for the first time the player is informed that the battle was "_a trap devised by Satan_". The player is then forced to replay the entire game on a higher difficulty level before finally reaching the genuine final battle.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 6, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinistar


----------



## ExtraRefined (Mar 6, 2012)

RUN RUN RUN


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 7, 2012)

starfish said:


> I think it took me about an hour to finally defeat this bastard in FF7.


 
pfft half of his attacks invokes 10 minutes of cut scenes


----------

